# Lone Star Vintage Bike Show - Garland, TX - Oct. 27, 2012



## Daddy-O (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## Daddy-O (Sep 25, 2012)

Gettin' closer.


----------



## Daddy-O (Oct 23, 2012)

Coming up this Saturday!


----------



## sam (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm ready!


----------



## Daddy-O (Oct 26, 2012)

Tomorrow's the big day!

Looks like Cash Matthews, Tim Judge, Todd Slavik and possibly Woody Itson in attendance again this year.

Come on out and enjoy the fun!


----------



## sam (Oct 27, 2012)

it was a blast


----------



## Daddy-O (Oct 27, 2012)

A few pics from the show today....thanks to everyone who came out!


----------



## Daddy-O (Oct 27, 2012)




----------



## Daddy-O (Oct 27, 2012)




----------



## Daddy-O (Oct 27, 2012)




----------



## Daddy-O (Oct 27, 2012)




----------

